# Wifi Tether



## Borrax (Sep 19, 2011)

Do any of the current roms support wifi tether without modifying files....like using wifi tether and or barnacle?


----------



## Dewar (Jun 30, 2011)

the newest expermental build of android wifi tether works on the Bionic!!! I am using it right now with out any issues at all.

http://code.google.com/p/android-wifi-tether/downloads/detail?name=wifi_tether_v3_1-pre104.apk&can=2&q=


----------



## Borrax (Sep 19, 2011)

sweet it works with no issues, your a lifesaver


----------



## joelbionic (Oct 15, 2011)

Changed entitlement rebooted and installed this, works.

Sent from my [P]URIFIED DROID BIONIC


----------



## !M4G3 (Nov 22, 2011)

i hope verizon doesn't see it, i've been reading and reading and it looks like they can see usage unless you block the radio or something.I could be wrong(hopefully)


----------



## snowbdr89 (Oct 22, 2011)

so im curious how does this work, any special codes etc? sorry im a knob : )


----------



## Zog (Aug 19, 2011)

This new version, barnacle, and the stock mhs app work well for a bit, but they all cause this same issue -- Game play hangs, I appear to lag out, and am eventually dc'ed from XBL (xbox live). I have to toggle the app on/off to sucessfully reconnect.

I believe it's a problem with my NAT being restricted due to some ports not being open on Verizon's end. My NAT type is shown as "moderate" rather than "open" when in game. Anyone knowledgeable on this sorta thing? Anything I can do about it?

My best results were with the stock mobile hotspot app on stock 886. I felt 893 seemed to make this problem happen more frequently. The new radio & kernel didn't help anything.

Pdanet usb tethered never did this. Id like to have a wireless alternative instead.


----------



## YouthD (Sep 27, 2011)

Sounds like the SQ Lite hack is still the best way to go.


----------



## Zog (Aug 19, 2011)

Note to self: a little google-ing goes a long ways heh.

Use this new wifi tether.

Check routing fix. Uncheck wake lock.

I'll post back if it drops me again.


----------



## Zog (Aug 19, 2011)

Still got plenty of dcs on xbl with the method above.

I now have disable wake lock checked and I turn the screen off and on after a couple games. Haven't had a dc in 6 straight hours - a new record and I'm very pleased.

Toggling the screen may not do anything but the dc seemed to happen at about the same time after i reconnected... It feels like my phone dips into sleep mode or something similar after X amount of inactivity .. err - sigh . . I just dunno!

Does the Bionic automatically flip to sleep mode after X amount screen off time? I've seen airplane mode get turned on by itself maybe its just my phone :-(

Occasionally when another device requests an ip or I receive a text I will lose connection. This all is still a frustrating confusion to me.

Also this app seems to be faster and my gameplay is noticeably smoother. Is this because of "routing fix"?

--

Final edit:

Ive come to the conclusion that it is the restricted NAT that is the culprit of the dc's and they strike at random. There is nothing that can be done. Sorry for the multi-posts but this has been annoying the heck outta me for weeks - sigh.


----------

